# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Registration problem

## Costa272

How do I claim my free bottle didn't get no email with a voucher no. Can anyone help not to sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm a newbie

----------


## *Admin*

I will resend the email to you...

----------


## Costa272

Think I know what the problem might be I'm in the UK didn't com.UK at end of email address can you plz resend kind regards fanks

----------


## Costa272

Still haven't received it what could the problem be I've checked my spam mail isn't there i was able to receive the first email with activation code but nothing else can anyone help plz

----------


## Hazard

I didnt see this prior to responding in your other thread.....

Hang tight - they'll get to the bottom of it for you.

----------


## Costa272

Got email from that Fank you

----------


## Costa272

From that last post anyways I'll wait for your reply thank you again

----------


## tornluv143

free bottle? i miss something?

----------


## Costa272

No its just an offer they're got on, if you register to the forum and buy a bottle you get one free...

----------


## greimcrakz

Hi

I borrow the thread.
I'am new here and i need an admin to activate my account. I can't even post my e-mail here in the thread. I used an email that is not in use when i did registration.

----------


## *Admin*

I activated your account.

----------


## jaysath

Thanks

----------


## jdmace

Hi i also tried registering to the forum but never received a activation email

----------

